# can you walk on roof of 748



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

hi, would i be able to go on the roof of my 748 without damaging or denting it,i want to give it a good clean but just washing with bruch is not doing a good enough job.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Not knowing what a 748 is? my advice with any van is to get on from the rear gingerly on hands and knees, if it does not feel solid you'll know! but pretty unlikely to be not strong enough.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Depend how much you weigh, if the skin is aluminium be careful that your footware is clean and knees can also dent it. If its GRP most average weight people should be OK with care.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

I was thinking this a while back and while at dealers getting some bits fitted their lads were stood on roofs of motorhomes washing them, so i asked about it and he told me it would easily take the weight.Not sure on your model but why dont you give Camper uk in Lincoln a ring they are Burstner dealers and are very helpful.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi dave-rsvr,

My Autosleeper coachbuilt can take a max of 75kg (about 12 stone).

I always take off my shoes at the bottom of the ladder to avoid scratching the gel coat.

Normally have to stop eating a few days before climbing as i am 90kg!!! seems ok though.

Take great care up there as you are a long way off the ground on a slippy surface with little to grab or save you if you fell. Your head will be nearly 5 metres above ground.

One of my hobbys is rock climbing and i feel safer on a cliff than on top of the van.

All the best,

Davy


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Burstner Argos Boeing 747 one below or above depends on your way of thinking.

Friends of ours have a 747 and yes he stands on top of it showing off with his big hosepipe this aft yes we saw you!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes I'd re iterate that it's best to spread your weight on all fours rather than stand. Is there a need to stand? no a figure of speech. Bucket of water passed up and soft scrubbing brush :wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a 747 and there is no way that I would stand on the roof directly above the main hab area. There is too much unsupported area and a big rooflight to weaken it even further.

I am sure it would not cave in but would put strain on the waterproof joints and could result in water leaks.

In other areas where there are internal walls etc., I am sure that 2 or 3 people could safely stand in those areas.

I would recommend putting down some sort of material (to protect the paintwork) and put a sheet of ply (or similar) to spread the weight.


----------

